#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Съезд буддистов России

## Наталья Афанасьева

27 августа 2010 года в г.Новосибирск состоится Всероссийский съезд буддистов «Программы изучения буддизма». Приглашаем всех буддистов и неравнодушных.

Основные вопросы съезда:
1. Развитие буддизма на территории Российской Федерации.
2. Программы изучения буддизма.
3. Возможность приезда с паломническим визитом в Россию Его Святейшества Далай Ламы XIV Нгагванг Ловзанг Тэнцзин Гьямцхо                                   

Приглашены:
Глава Буддийской Традиционной Сангхи России XXIV Пандито Хамбо Лама Дамба Аюшеев;
Ширээтэ Ламе  Иволгинского Дацана "Хамбын Хурээ" Очиров Дагба Доржибалович; 
Глава буддистов республики Калмыкия  Шажин-лама Тэло Тулку Римпоче;
Хамбо-лама Алтая Мерген Васильевич Шагаев;
Ректор Буддийского Университета "Даши Чойнхорлин" им. Д.Д.Заяева Раднаев Ганжур-Цырен Лама;
Директор Института Пандидо Хамбо Ламы Итигэлова Янжима Дабаевна Васильева;
Руководитель Центра тибетской культуры и информации в Москве Наванг Рабгьял;
Представители МИД РФ;
Президент Республики Бурятия Наговицын В.В.;
Президент Республики Калмыкия Илюмжинов К.Н.;
Президент Республики Тыва Кара-Оол Ш.В.

Друзья, если мы кого-то по незнанию не пригласили - напишите нам контакты, чтобы мы связались и подготовили официальное приглашение. e-mail: production@state-business.ru

----------

Иргит (04.08.2010), Турецкий (01.07.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Мне кажется, необходимо пригласить мэра Москвы Ю.М. Лужкова.
Москве необходим полноценный буддисткий храм. В столице страны, где живет миллион буддистов до сих пор его нет. Без его (Лужкова) помощи врядли что-то получится.

----------


## Ануруддха

Наталья, спасибо за информацию. Подскажите кто организатор съезда и почему в Новосибирске?

----------


## Наталья Афанасьева

Съезд пройдет в рамках международной выставки-форума "Aeternum-2010", где соберутся представители различных духовных практик. В процессе общения в представителями дацанов, встал вопрос о выделении самостоятельной темы по буддизму. 
Организаторы всей выставки: Российская Коммуникационная Система «Государство и Бизнес» и Международный выставочный комплекс «ITE Сибирская Ярмарка».

----------


## Нагфа

судя по тому, кто приглашен, наверно правильнее назвать:
Всероссийский съезд  буддистов-ваджраянцев?

----------

Raudex (30.06.2010), Юань Дин (04.08.2010)

----------


## Нико

А Геше Тинлея почему не пригласили? Как и представителя Далай-ламы в России, СНГ и Монголии Наванга Рабгьяла? И духовного советника Наванга Тугдже?

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (30.06.2010), Наталья Афанасьева (30.06.2010)

----------


## Наталья Афанасьева

Список приглашенных постоянно увеличивается. Если у Вас есть контакты - помогите нам - сообщите их и мы свяжемся с людьми намного быстрее.

----------


## Нико

О! Ещё забыли Андрея Терентьева! Извините, Наталья, их координаты ищите сами. Я просто подсказываю тех лиц, которые по рангу были бы там уместны.

----------


## Svarog

> забавная компания. ни с кем бы не имел желание ни общаться ни  тем более вместе буддистом называться в этом политбюро. Может лучше собраться в то же время в Кумпенлинге на конференцию "Реальный буддизм", а те люди пусть на свой Официозный собираются.
>  А Кумпенлингу издать проспект тех, кто приезжал и что проводилось там.
> Да и число участников кои перебывали там.
> 
> Можно голосование устроить, кто из участников форума куда бы поехал, если бы можно было выбирать


Бесконечное милосердие Будды распространяется и на политбюро и на Вас, нежелающего себя с ним ассоциировать, и на меня, желающего чтобы в москве был буддисткий храм и на всех живых существ.
Пусть организаторам съезда сопутствует удача и пусть все произойдет на благо всех существ.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (30.06.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Бесконечное милосердие Будды распространяется и на политбюро и на Вас, нежелающего себя с ним ассоциировать, и на меня, желающего чтобы в москве был буддисткий храм и на всех живых существ.
> Пусть организаторам съезда сопутствует удача и пусть все произойдет на благо всех существ.


Я вас понял Сварог, лучше продолжим разговор в пятницу в Риме.

Хотя вот вы благопожелаете организаторам съезда а вы можете сказать *зачем* они собираются и *что* хотят обсуждать. Обычно на конференциях-съездах хоть какие то краткие сообщения печатаю,т чтобы понять с чем люди приедут на этот съезд, конференцию.
 А тут же не было никакого предварительного обсуждения.
Если их программа это *"  «Программы изучения буддизма"*, то кому это надо? Хочет Илюмжинов получать доходы с дойной коровы буддизма в Калмыкии там он и строит будд храмы, а в России он ни рубля не вложит так как все доходы мимо поплывут. Вот вам истоки всего интереса к программам изучения буддизма.


Я думаю Юля с Сергеем из Кумпэнлига эту программу лучше изложат за полчаса в полном объеме, поскольку лучше представляют кто чем дышит и кому что надо на основании своего опыта работы с будд учителями и учениками. 

Да открыть такую тему на форуме и мгновенно понапишут эти  программы наши тхеравадины, дзеннисты, ваджраяно-дзогченнисты и пр. корейско-тайские и пр. буддисты. И тут то как раз больше толкового могут высказать эти буддисты, чем эти чиновники.

Речь скорее всего идет о создании новой структуры после съезда с постами и зарплатами коя будет требовать у гос-ва денег на свои программы, а заодно и самим буддистам с их проблемами мало что перепадет,ак же сами будут крутиться с приглашениями учителей и пр.

----------

Турецкий (01.07.2010)

----------


## Svarog

Jambal Dorje, я стараюсь благожелать всем существам.
В повестке дня съезда очень актуальные вопросы. ОЧЕНЬ.
Я готов поддержать любое начинание, которое, как мне кажется, приведет к распространению Дхармы.

----------

Читтадхаммо (30.06.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

Это конечно не съезда буддистов, а скорее съезд эзотериков и целитилей:  http://aeternum.state-business.ru/. Буддизм там так понимаю для легитимности. Несколько позабавила фраза: "Прямая трансляция из Тибета" связанная с "урегулированием вопроса о возможности въезда Далай Ламы XIV", видимо организаторы не совсем понимают суть процесса.

----------

Jambal Dorje (30.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (30.06.2010)

----------


## Galina

Наталья!
А вы принимали Прибежище? Когда? У кого?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Да крайне забавляют темы выставки куда приткнули и буддистов. Как только яслышу слово духовность, то сразу прощаюсь с человеком поскольку своя крыша дороже.
Основные темы
Духовность:
духовные практики 
предсказатели, ясновидящие 
Тонкие материи:
изучение ауры, биоэнергетика, магнитное поле 
методы влияния (заговоры, заклинания, мантры и т.д.) 
Тело:
Народная медицина 
музыкотерапия 
аюрведа 
йога 
ароматерапия 
Разум:
самопознание, саморазвитие 
скрытые возможности человека 
психотерапия 
Окружающая среда:
изучение феноменов 
вещи с энергетикой 
Дороги:
духовные туры 
места силы 
паломничество 
Сообщества:
философия боевых искусств 
нумерология 
уфология 
астрология 
Иные:
дети индиго 
Среди экспонентов выставки-форума
духовные центры 
магазины специализированной литературы 
предсказатели 
экстрасенсы 
ясновидящие 
целители 
медиумы 
центры изучения ауры, биоэнергетики, магнитного поля 
компании, производящие приборы для воздействия на энергетику 
практикующие эзотерики 
центры иглоукалывания 
мастера мануальной терапии 
сетевые компании 
БАДы
массажеры
компании, производящие лекарственные препараты без химии 
витамины 
панто-продукты 
продукты на основе меда 
бальзамы 
чаи 
продукты на основе грязи и солей мертвого моря
центры музыкотерапии 
магазины, специализирующиеся на аюрведических продуктах 
центры йоги, гимнастики, аюрведы 
тренинговые центры 
центры изучения скрытых возможностей человека 
практикующие психотерапевты 
центры психологической помощи 
специалисты Фен-шуй 
производители и продавцы амулетов, оберегов, символов 
производители специальной одежды 
сари 
кимоно и т.д.
этнические магазины 
производители эфирных масел, ароматических палочек 
астрологические центры (практикующие астрологи) 
туристические компании, специализирующиеся на духовных, паломнических турах 
спортивные клубы (боевые искусства) 
центры нумерологии 
продавцы и производители целебных предметов 
браслеты
амулеты
маятники
центры изучения уфологии 
школы развития 
центры реабилитации 
алкоголь
курение
наркомания
игромания


а поскольку на выставке: "Он-лайн радио
Древние мантры из буддистских монастырей Индии, Кореи и Китая. ", то участник сможет сразу пакетом получить все мантры не заморачиваясь на разного рода ретриты. Удобно. Может еще какую-нибудь маску для лица для женщин сделать . намазал и кожа все мантры впитала.

----------

Eshe Drug (26.08.2010), Турецкий (01.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (30.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мне кажется, необходимо пригласить мэра Москвы Ю.М. Лужкова.


И Белую Тару России. Для полного комплекта Политбюро.  :Smilie:

----------

Eshe Drug (26.08.2010), Джигме (07.08.2010), Турецкий (01.07.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Мне кажется, что это из той серии "приглашены, но вряд ли будут"... Джамбал, можете ехать спокойно!

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.06.2010), Марица (08.08.2010)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> А Геше Тинлея почему не пригласили?


По центрам Геше Тинлея приглашения разослали, скорее всего и его пригласили.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вопрос поедет ли он на выставку-ярмарку  :Big Grin:

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Вопрос поедет ли он на выставку-ярмарку


Поставил бы 1000$ на то, что и ни Геше Тинлей, ни Тело Тулку на этом мероприятии не появятся  :Smilie:

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Поставил бы 1000$


кто больше)))?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> И Белую Тару России. Для полного комплекта Политбюро.


полный боекомплект был бы, если бы Путина за Манжушри признали

----------


## Топпер

Лучше за Ваджрапани.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (01.07.2010), Судхана (02.07.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Мне кажется, что это из той серии "приглашены, но вряд ли будут"... Джамбал, можете ехать спокойно!


чтобы мне вписаться в формат этого съезда меня надо долго дефрагметировать и форматировать.  К концу августа не успею.

если это съезд буддистов то неплохо было бы если важдый участник сделал предварит практики по 100 000 или хотя бы Ваджрасаттву начитал это кол-во. Можно перед съездом в кулуарах в первый день по 1000 поклонов в растяжку.

Программа слабовата - буддизм и буддисты в России развиваются итак в соответствии со своей готрой и загонять прокрустово ложе никакого не надо да и сам буддист в него не ляжет, хотя иногда так получается, что ищут свободы а создают вокруг себя золотую клетку в НьюВасюках.

приглашением ДЛ я не обеспокоен. Меня больше интересует Панченлама, традиции Хайдуба мне ближе.

не очень понимаю как архат Топпер (а он ведь тоже в некотором смысле ринчен-ринпоче всея Руси) будет сидеть  в президиуме или даже в зале вместе с красным от вчерашнего цога=сокшада=ганапуджи  ваджраянистом и обсуждать ОБЩИЕ? проблемы не-бытия и трансформированного пития

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Присоединяюсь к Каннуникову. Проиграю или нет, начну уже эту тыщу потихоньку в непогрешимые дела вкладывать.....где ясен результат. Буду хоть понемногу в издание драгоценных книг жертвовать и для конкретного приезда драгоценных Учителей. 

Иногда присутствие неординарных людей крайне способствует коммерческому успеху предприятия. Но организаторам порой все равно - тибетского ламу приглашать или Леди Гага.

А предприятие это, как оно задумано, чтобы оно дало удовлетворительный результат, должно обладать определенным профессионализмом и размахом. Который обеспечить крайне трудно. Особенно без коммерческих структур.....

Пусть лучше побольше Учителей приезжает драгоценных. Куда могут. И учат своих учеников. В Новосибирск не поеду. Предвижу обычное бла. Уж простите. Самсара это все...заслуг у нас маловато для приезда ЕСДЛ.....

----------


## Саша П.

Может, что-то не догоняю, но, едва взглянув на список приглашенных, при всем глубочайшем уважении, десять имен - это никак не "Съезд буддистов России"..
Буддистов в России, слава Будде, намного больше. 

Или... Если список открыт и съезд назначен на 27 августа, меньше , чем через пару месяцев,  мол набегут еще, так тоже как-то несерьезно. Разумно бы было бы бросить клич общинам ну за год: народ выбирайте и шлите кандидатов...  А что тут получится за пару летних месяцев. Кто-то, конечно, выберется, но какая ту легитимность и представительность, никакая.

Однако, если это съезд буддистов России, то он, как водится, что-то обсудит и, ясен пень, примет какое-то решение. От имени буддистов России.  И для буддистов России.

Поэтому тут одно из двух, или ехать в Новосибирск в августе всем интернетом, или  уж видеть вещи такими , какие они есть.

С другой стороны, раз о том зашла тут  речь, ну а чего бы туда не делегироваться модераторам этого форума.. : Расскажут хоть.

PS Перечитал еще раз... Какой съезд, да это шутка.  Production, ага. Инкорпорейтед.

----------


## Топпер

> ну а чего бы туда не делегироваться модераторам этого форума.. : Расскажут хоть.


Я бы делегировался, если бы деньги на дорогу были  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Мож скинемся?  :Smilie:  Я хочу этот фотоотчет: "Бханте, побеждающий в споре тиртиков."  :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (05.08.2010), Ersh (02.07.2010), Neroli (03.07.2010), Алексий (02.07.2010), Джигме (07.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Ага вот так:  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (02.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.07.2010), Поляков (02.07.2010)

----------


## Нико

> приглашением ДЛ я не обеспокоен. Меня больше интересует Панченлама, традиции Хайдуба мне ближе.



Так сия традиция одна и та же, Вы разве не понимаете?

----------


## Поляков

> Ага вот так:


Тебя случайно не Миша зовут на самом деле?=) Картинка замечательная.

----------


## Топпер

> Тебя случайно не Миша зовут на самом деле?=) Картинка замечательная.


На картинке я соответствую мечу  :Embarrassment:  (по монашескому имени)

----------


## Поляков

> На картинке я соответствую мечу  (по монашескому имени)


 =) (Перевод имени можно?) 

Архангел Михаил разит буддийским мечом зубастые три яда.  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Так сия традиция одна и та же, Вы разве не понимаете?


тем не менее есть традиции передачи тантр по линии ДЛ и ПЛ, как минимум

----------


## Нико

> тем не менее есть традиции передачи тантр по линии ДЛ и ПЛ


Вы хотите сказать "Были"?

----------


## Саша П.

> Я бы делегировался, если бы деньги на дорогу были


В качестве приглашенной звезды, для придания мероприятию престижа и шарма... Вполне могут сами и оплатить. Просто должны. 

Важно только доходчиво объяснить, с кем имеют дело.
Дайте им шанс.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ага вот так:


...В розовых чулочках
Тааалия в корсете  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Вы хотите сказать "Были"?


тем не менее есть традиции передачи тантр по линии ДЛ и ПЛ, как минимум

----------


## Нико

> тем не менее есть традиции передачи тантр по линии ДЛ и ПЛ, как минимум


Где есть-то? И почему как минимум?

----------


## Иргит

я наверно поеду. интересно очень да и рядом совсем. Хорошо когда такие мероприятия проходят в Сибири, близко как-то  :Smilie:  

Для автора топа http://dharmatuva.ru/news/newsbudh/1...-buddizma.html разместил у себя

----------


## Jamtso

> Хочет Илюмжинов получать доходы с дойной коровы буддизма в Калмыкии там он и строит будд храмы, а в России он ни рубля не вложит так как все доходы мимо поплывут. Вот вам истоки всего интереса к программам изучения буддизма.


У вас неверная инфа - это Илюмжинов дойная корова для будд. храмов в Калмыкии

----------


## Юань Дин

> судя по тому, кто приглашен, наверно правильнее назвать:
> Всероссийский съезд  буддистов-ваджраянцев?


Я хоть и живу рядом (шесть часов на автобусе) и мог бы съездить без проблем, но когда прочитал список приглашенных, тоже так подумал, что будет мне не интересно.

----------

Майя П (04.08.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Я хоть и живу рядом (шесть часов на автобусе) и мог бы съездить без проблем, но когда прочитал список приглашенных, тоже так подумал, что будет мне не интересно.


будет тоска и заздравные речи...между ними фуршет.. , еще перед первым сентября: проблемы с билетами...

----------


## Джигме

> А Геше Тинлея почему не пригласили? Как и представителя Далай-ламы в России, СНГ и Монголии Наванга Рабгьяла? И духовного советника Наванга Тугдже?


А что экс-Геше Тинлей такая значимая фигура в России или где то еще? Тереньтьев по моему гораздо более значим. 
Хотя, прочитав все внимательно, решил что мероприятие фейковое. оно вообще внимания не стоит.

----------


## Джигме

> Я бы делегировался, если бы деньги на дорогу были


Учитывая кто это организует, могу предположить что вы будете там единственным буддистом :Big Grin:

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Удивлен. У нас по городу баннеры висят 3*6 "Они вышли из тени!!!" "Съезд целителей и экстрасенсов". Неужели это одно и то же мероприятие? :Smilie: 
Живу в 10 минутах езды. Вряд ли пойду :Smilie:

----------


## Eshe Drug

> 27 августа 2010 года в г.Новосибирск состоится Всероссийский съезд буддистов «Программы изучения буддизма». Приглашаем всех буддистов и неравнодушных.
> 
> Основные вопросы съезда:
> 1. Развитие буддизма на территории Российской Федерации.
> 2. Программы изучения буддизма.
> 3. Возможность приезда с паломническим визитом в Россию Его Святейшества Далай Ламы XIV Нгагванг Ловзанг Тэнцзин Гьямцхо                                   
> 
> Приглашены:
> Глава Буддийской Традиционной Сангхи России XXIV Пандито Хамбо Лама Дамба Аюшеев;
> ...


 :Wink:  Да!! Действительно случай тяжкий - тяжелый случай! Или даже тяжеленный!((( Судя потому что хорошо знаю некоторых приглашенных на съезд людей делать там не то что нечего - а это просто бесполезная трата времени! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  Пустая болтовня!..

----------


## Джигме

> Удивлен. У нас по городу баннеры висят 3*6 "Они вышли из тени!!!" "Съезд целителей и экстрасенсов". Неужели это одно и то же мероприятие?
> Живу в 10 минутах езды. Вряд ли пойду



Я думаю они самые. А чтобы легитимность какую-то придать и чтобы их не ассоциировали они и решили буддистами прикрыться. :Wink:

----------

Eshe Drug (09.08.2010), Юндрун Топден (14.08.2010)

----------


## Вайдурья

вау! вечеринка в Новосибе =))

----------

Eshe Drug (19.08.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

А жаль, мало что у нас в Новосибе буддийско-масштаного проходит :Frown:

----------


## Eshe Drug

Почему тему до сих пор не забанили не ясно? Зачем Бтср- с их двоиными стандартами в отношении тибетцев и Учения Будды!
Закройте эту тему Пожалуйста!

----------


## Майя П

> Почему тему до сих пор не забанили не ясно? Зачем Бтср- с их двоиными стандартами в отношении тибетцев и Учения Будды!
> Закройте эту тему Пожалуйста!


Не сторонник БТСР, но как то уже было.... такое.... Когда было только одно мнение...

----------


## Eshe Drug

Одного мало видимо?(((

----------


## Майя П

> Одного мало видимо?(((


Ага, особенно когда вещает ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ существо от имени Будды... за деньги... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А жаль, мало что у нас в Новосибе буддийско-масштаного проходит


Кто ж мешает?

----------


## Dondhup

> Не сторонник БТСР, но как то уже было.... такое.... Когда было только одно мнение...


Нельзя говорить про всю организацию, в БТСР я знаю очень хороших и знающих монахов и йогинов.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Нельзя говорить про всю организацию, в БТСР я знаю очень хороших и знающих монахов и йогинов.


Да, не все так. Поехал один раз с ламами из Иволгинского дацана в одну деревню. Они там читали большой текст. Я был с похмелья и чувствовал себя очень плохо, похмельная такая депрессия. И один молодой лама посмотрев на меня сказал: "Хун нугэлгуй байдаггуй. Хун нугэлгуй байбал бурхан болоно. Бидэ ху нугэлтэй" - Нет человека без проступков, если у человека нет проступков это будда. Все мы грешники". И что-то меня это так успокоило. До сих пор вспоминаю его слова.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Да, не все так. Поехал один раз с ламами из Иволгинского дацана в одну деревню. Они там читали большой текст. Я был с похмелья и чувствовал себя очень плохо, похмельная такая депрессия. И один молодой лама посмотрев на меня сказал: "Хун нугэлгуй байдаггуй. Хун нугэлгуй байбал бурхан болоно. Бидэ ху нугэлтэй" - Нет человека без проступков, если у человека нет проступков это будда. Все мы грешники". И что-то меня это так успокоило. До сих пор вспоминаю его слова.


Употреблять то прекратили?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ну пореже во всяком случае.

----------

Dondhup (31.08.2010), Sforza (01.09.2010), Леонид Ш (30.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.08.2010), Читтадхаммо (31.08.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ну так состоялся съезд

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Состоялся, судя по всему

Китайские трусы за 1500 рублей, как объясняют презентующие, имеют напыление из измельченных до наночастиц лечебных трав — они шлют биоволны, которые лечат все болезни, до которых могут дотянуться.

----------

Eshe Drug (01.09.2010), Иргит (06.09.2010), Марина В (02.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Нельзя говорить про всю организацию, в БТСР я знаю очень хороших и знающих монахов и йогинов.



Посмотрите внимательнее пост№50, а потом логически идет пост который цитирован.(№51).. а вырывать из контекста: обычное дело  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eshe Drug

> Ага, особенно когда вещает ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ существо от имени Будды... за деньги...


 Поконкретнее?

----------


## Майя П

> Поконкретнее?


так вы вроде у нас "Еше", а я всего лишь Майя
(непередаваемая игра слов  :Cool: )

----------


## Eshe Drug

Беспонтовый форум и модераторы дураки!!!

----------


## Dondhup

Забанят же  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

Ну в таком случае всегда можно переместиться на "понтовый" форум.

----------

Bob (09.09.2010), Ersh (02.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.09.2010)

----------


## Bagira

> Беспонтовый форум и модераторы дураки!!!


То что вокруг нас - это продолжение нас самих - нашего ума  :Embarrassment:

----------

Леонид Ш (02.09.2010), Марина В (02.09.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> ...Китайские трусы за 1500 рублей, как объясняют презентующие, имеют напыление из измельченных до наночастиц лечебных трав — они шлют биоволны, которые лечат все болезни, до которых могут дотянуться...


Здорово!  :Big Grin: 
Дистрибьютором стать, что ли... Или сразу, феншуёй заняться...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Иргит

http://news.ngs.ru/more/71311/ почитал стало как то обидно и грустно. Наши монахи действительно хотели ехать, думали будет полезное мероприятие, да и я сам тоже хотел поехать. 
Оказалось что это обычный лохотрон блин. Грустно и поучительно.

----------


## Dondhup

Там же непонятно было кто организует  мероприятие, что не могло не настораживать, тем более в Новосибирске, где о серьезных общинах  не слышали, не говоря уже об Учителях.

----------

